# welche Sekundärklasse?



## Kneckebrötchen (28. Februar 2009)

hallo :-)

Seit kurzen spiele ich nun RoM und bin auch sehr zufrieden. Mein Schurke ist nun Stufe 11 und ich stehe vor der Wahl zu meiner Sekundärklasse, nur bin ich leider völlig überfordert und würde gerne von euch ein paar tipps haben. Falls es möglich ist begründet doch auch bitte wieso ich diese Klasse nehmen sollte, da ich es dann auch besser nachvollziehen kann. 

vielen dank schonmal


----------



## Anser (2. März 2009)

ich hab schurke / kundschafter gewählt.
warum ? ich find es super per bogen mit einem Dot zu pullen dann gleich noch dein nahkampfdot + gift drauf und der gegner liegt ziehmlich fix im staub.
vorteil nr. 2 ist du brauchst kein weiteres ausrüstungsset (spart platz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) kann sich aber auch alles noch zum schlechten entwickeln bin erst lvl 17/13  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist nur meine meihnung bis zu dem lvl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cyph (6. März 2009)

Ich glaube Schurke/Kundschafter gehört zu der beliebtesten Wahl. Erleichtert einem das Leben mit dem 2t Equip. Ich selbst tendiere aber eher zum Priester, da die Möglichkeit der Dots und der Selbstheilung doch recht interessante Aspekte sind und die Kombination im diesem Sinne auch irgendwie abgefahren ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaites (6. März 2009)

Schurke/Kundi ist sicher die beliebteste. soll halt viel schaden machen und den vorteil des gleichen gears bringen(musst dann nicht wechseln)
Ich persönlich bin mit meinem Schurke/Priester sehr zufrieden. Als Schurke/Priester hat man Klasse Selbstheilung, die besten Elite skills(z.b. Stärkster DoT ingame und so was wie ein kidney shot) und eine Paladin Blase für 5 Sekunden.


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. März 2009)

Ich hab Schurke/Mage, und sobald der Mage auf 20 is, krieg ich Silence   und dann geh ich auf Casterjagd ;D


----------



## ligulehm (8. März 2009)

ich hab Schurke/Priester ( weiss passt nicht zusammen) aber dann hast du 2 Manaleisten und eine Mischung aus Angriff und heilen


----------



## Batzenbaer (8. März 2009)

Bei Schurke/Priester hat man keine Dots.
Durchdringende Kälte und Schlangenfluch kann man nur als Priester/Schurke casten.
Die Eliteskills die der Schurke erhält ist ein Evadebuff für die ganze Gruppe,30% crit auf wunden aufreissen,Gemeiner Schuss im Kampf
sowie Immunität gegen Fear.


----------



## real-exito (10. März 2009)

Es kommt eigentlich darauf an was du machen willst... PvP oder PvE und ob man alleine unterwegs ist oder man in einer Gruppe den Tag verbringt.

Willst Du später PvP gehen ist dieses auch noch Equip abhängig. Deshalb ist die Frage, ob deine Gilde jede Ini cleared bzw. ob Du Random Gruppen suchst.


*Schurke/Kundschafter*

Der Schurke/Kundi muss seinen Damage in den ersten 2-3 Sek. im PVP- Kampf maximieren. Denn sonst segnet man schnell das Zeitliche. Fernkampf ist im PVP einfach Sinnlos ausser dein Gegner läuft weg. Aber dafür gibt es Sprint und Schattenschritt. Denn man ist sonst im Kampf und kann sich weder verbergen noch vorbedacht benutzen.

Beim Schurke/Kundi ist alleine der Eliteskill Battle Master interessant,welcher die Kritchance um 1% erhöht und den kritischen Schaden um 7% für 10 min.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: 30 Kon, Range: sich selbst

Der Schurke/Kundi ist dafür gedacht durch seine hohen kritischen Treffer ein Ziel schnell aus dem Kampf zu nehmen(One-Hit) und sich danach zu verstecken um das nächste Ziel zu töten. 

Im PVE ist natürlich der hohe Schaden nicht verkehrt. Jedoch hat man schnell bei Bosskämpfen die Aggro(meistens beim Fightbeginn oder mit Ulti), welches nicht bei jedem Boss vom Vorteil ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Equip abhängig)

*Elite Skills:*

_Level 15 Skill: Deadly Shot,
erhöht die kritische Trefferrate von Shot um 30%.
Passiv/Maxed

Level 20 Skill: Ripped Throat,
Throat Attack (der Unterbrecher) verursacht zusätzlich 4 Sekunden Stille.
Passiv/Maxed

Level 25 Skill: Energy Absorption,
jede normale Attacke die trifft gibt der 20 Energie die nächsten 15 Sekunden.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 2 Min, Kosten: 30 En, Range: sich selbst

Level 30 Skill: Battle Master,
erhöht die Kritchance um 1% und den kritischen Schaden um 7% für 10 min.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: 30 Kon, Range: sich selbst _


*Schurke/Krieger*

Der Schurke/Krieger ist sehr gut für PVE geeignet. Er macht über die Zeit einfach sehr viel Schaden als jede andere Schurken Kombi. 
Er hält durch seine Sek. Klasse mehr aus und bekommt zum Damage machen den Berserker vom Krieger.
In Bosskämpfen schöpft er aus 2 Pools. Energie und Wut. Die Wut baut sich relativ schnell durch den Energie Schaden auf, so dass man ohne Pause Energie und Wut abwechselnd verbrauchen kann. Dieses hat natürlich über die Zeit gesehen einen sehr hohen Schadensoutput.

Er ist gerne in jeder Gruppe gesehen, besonders wenn ein fähiger Heiler dabei ist und die Gruppe durch Berserker profitiert.

Im PVP ist der Vorteil, dass er mehr Leben hat und seine Rüstung "höher" ist als bei den anderen Sek. Klassen ausser Ritter.
Er kann wie im PVE seine beiden Pools verbrauchen, wodurch bei guter Heilung ein Schurke Krieger schnell mal 2-3 Gegner zum Friedhof schickt.

*Elite Skills:*

_Level 15 Skill: Throwing Mastery,
deine Dolchwürfe verlangsamen den Feind für 4 Sekunden.

Level 20 Skill: 1-Hand-Axe Mastery,
erhöht den 1 Handaxtschaden um 5%.

Level 25 Skill: Whirlwind Mastery,
verringert die Recast von Whirlwind auf 10 Sekunden und setzt die Kosten auf 20 Zorn.
Passive/Maxed

Level 30 Skill: Death's Touch,
für 2 Sekunden wird die Heilwirkung des Ziels um 2% gesenkt.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 10 Sek, Kosten: 20 Zorn, Range: 50_


*Schurke/Priest*

Der Schurke/Priest ist die richtige Wahl für Einzelgänger oder PVP Spielern die ein wenig länger Leben wollen als die anderen Schurken Kollegen.
Der Schadensoutput ist gut. Welcher durch den Eliteskill Wound Tier gesteigert wird. Eine erhöhte Ausweichrate und die 20 sek. immunität gegen Fear bekommt man zusätzlich.
Im PVP wird er durch seine selbst Heilung und durch die "Angstblase" , welche einem 8 sek. längeres Leben garantiert zum lästigen Gegner. Natürlich kann er sich selbst heilen, was jedoch im Endgame bereich nur im PVE wirklich vom nutzen ist. Bei 1on1 PVP hilft es einem, aber bei mehreren Gegnern reicht die Heilung nicht aus.

Im PVE spart man sich die Kosten für Heiltränke. Man kann sehr gut alleine Questen und farmen gehen. Quest welche weit über den eigenen Level sind können erledigt werden.
In Gruppen oder Raids wird man nie die Nr. 1 in der Aggro Liste sein, jedoch überlebt man länger bzw. stirbt nicht und erspart sich die einigen oder anderen Rep.-Kosten bei Wipes.

*Elite Skills:*

_Level 15 Skill: Aura der Schnelligkeit,
erhöht die Ausweichrate um 2% für 600 Sekunden.

Level 20 Skill: Wound Tier,
die kritische Trefferchance von Laceration ist um 30% erhöht.
Passiv/Maxed

Level 25 Skill: Shadow Walker,
Cheap Shot kostet 20 Energy weniger, kann im Kampf verwendet werden und erhält eine Recastzeit von 10 Sekunden.
Passiv/Maxed

Level 30 Skill: Fearless,
Immun gegen Fear für 20 Sekunden.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 1 min, Kosten: 40 Mana, Range: sich selbst _


Zu den beiden anderen Sek. Klassen kann ich nicht viel Sagen. Jedoch sind Sie meiner Meinung nach auch nicht empfehlenswert, da die Eliteskills einfach zu schwach sind bzw. die Sekundären Skills nicht viel bringen. Der Mage Stun hält zwar einen Gegner fest, jedoch wofür gibts Schattengefängnis?

Ritter als Sek.? Das bisschen an Vert. und den Verlust an Damage rentiert sich nicht. Man wird trotzdem nicht länger überleben.

Jedoch bin ich gerne bereit mich eines besseren belehren zu lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natürlich freue ich mich über Lob und Kritik und hoffe einigen Neulingen geholfen zu haben.

Bis dahin wünsche ich euch viel Spass bei RoM.

Wir sehen uns Ingame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragaron (10. März 2009)

Ich habe zum Schurken den Krieger gewählt.

Das ergänzt sich recht gut. Denn Wut muss aufgebaut werden und Energie nimmt ja ab - so hat man immer was zum kämpfen.


----------



## real-exito (11. März 2009)

vergesst meinen Post... bei diesem Patch könnt ihr den Schurken eigentlich löschen .... 
Keine Kombi funktioniert mehr 

Mal sehen was passiert


----------



## cyph (12. März 2009)

Nur die Geduld bewahren, wobei ich wohl jetzt auch erstmal meinen Schurken weniger spielen werde.


----------



## Shariko (6. April 2009)

Habe die Combo Schurke/Kundschafter und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit meiner Wahl. Zum einen kann ich die Gegner erst im Fernkampf gut anschlagen und wenn sie dann in den Nahkampf kommen, kann ich dort auch noch ordentlich austeilen.
Zum anderen nutzen diese beiden Klassen auch die gleiche Rüstung.


----------



## Schakadimus (9. April 2009)

Habe Schurke / Knight


----------



## Sankt Cirianus (9. Mai 2009)

Rouge/Scout rockt, allein schon wegen den Eliteskills Energiedieb und Kampfmeister


----------



## Tyadanu (3. Juni 2009)

naja aber ihr werted feststellen das ihr als schurk/Kundschafter,so wie ich auch einer bin,später nicht mehr so gerne in die inis mitgommen werded,da krieger bessere off-tanks sind und mages bessere DDs.
Einzig und allein wegen der fähigkeit unverschämdes glück(oä) werded ihr noch mitgenommen =(


----------



## Swima (14. Juli 2009)

Ist die Schurke/priest Kombi noch empfehlenswert?


----------



## vaseislos (9. September 2009)

denke auch das Schurke/Priester ne gesunde Mischung ist.
Schon allein wegen der Selbstheilung. ein guter Schurke ist bekanntlich auch gold wert.

MfG Vaseislos



> Schurke/Priester rockt






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jowhips (11. September 2009)

Hab selber Schurke Priester

DMG naja könnte besser sein ansonsten recht gut im soloplay aber ansonsten nur als priest wirklich gut (der wird ja sowieso immer mitgenommen ^^)

Schurke Ritter ist echt ne feine sache rüstungsverstärken und auch n bisschen mehr leben an sich hat auch recht nette eliteskills

Schurke Krieger ist mitlerweile sehr beliebt aber außer dem aoe ka was er bring



Schurke Priester lohnt sich. aber nur im soloplay oder in ner reinen schurkentruppe ^^



gz der jo


----------



## Egojon (21. September 2009)

ganz einfach nimm den Magier!

Durch Blitzschlag können dir die gegner zum beispiel nicht abhauen! und mit feuerball hat man nen guten fern instang!


----------



## Neyos (5. November 2009)

Ich spiele einen Schurken/Bewahrer.

Der haut derbe rein, trifft viel öfter durch erhöhte Präzision und man kann als Bewahrer das Problen, dass man keine Schilde tragen kann lösen, indem man einfach 2 Schwerter trägt. Es ist ein vielseitiger Charakter, der auch Zweihandwaffen tragen kann und massig Schaden aufgrund der vielen DoT´s macht. Mit Kraft des Baumgeistes und Geladener Hieb hatman zwei sehr starken Angriffe und man bekommt gute Eliteskills (leider sind erst die ersten drei draußen). Es ist alles in allem ein guter Charakter der nach Krieger und Kundi den höchsten Schaden macht (glaube ich zumindest), also ganz klar guter DD für Gruppen und Gilden^^. 


P.S.: Ich bin mit der Kombi schon mit lv. 13 Schurke/ lv. 9 Bewahrer in ne Gilde aufgenommen worden!


----------



## Schaffo (31. März 2010)

Neyos schrieb:


> Ich spiele einen Schurken/Bewahrer.
> 
> Der haut derbe rein, trifft viel öfter durch erhöhte Präzision und man kann als Bewahrer das Problen, dass man keine Schilde tragen kann lösen, indem man einfach 2 Schwerter trägt. Es ist ein vielseitiger Charakter, der auch Zweihandwaffen tragen kann und massig Schaden aufgrund der vielen DoT´s macht. Mit Kraft des Baumgeistes und Geladener Hieb hatman zwei sehr starken Angriffe und man bekommt gute Eliteskills (leider sind erst die ersten drei draußen). Es ist alles in allem ein guter Charakter der nach Krieger und Kundi den höchsten Schaden macht (glaube ich zumindest), also ganz klar guter DD für Gruppen und Gilden^^.
> 
> ...




seit den letzten eliteskills ist sogar mehr möglich ^^

phantom-schneide: http://romdata.buffed.de/?s=494922 &
wundpflaster: http://romdata.buffed.de/?s=494921

wenn man nun weiß wie man ein nettes kleines makro für phantom-schneide schreibt ohne die lebensabaugung ausser acht zu lassen, wird dein schurken/bewahrer zum mega DD


----------



## DerScharfrichter (28. April 2010)

Neyos schrieb:


> dass man keine Schilde tragen kann lösen, indem man einfach 2 Schwerter trägt.



Als Schurke solltest du auf jeden fall dolche tragen, sonst sind deine besten skills fürn arsch!!!


----------



## omnolim (18. Mai 2010)

hi wollte mal wissen ob ein Schurke / Droide gut für PvP is oder ich mir ne andere kombi machen soll (als elf)


----------

